# Sentinel



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello- does anyone here use Sentinel as a HW preventive?
If so how effective was it, any side effects worth mentioning, etc.?
Novartis :: Sentinel Flavor Tabs :: Flea Prevention


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

I use it...but my dog is just a puppy so he's only taken 2 tablets. So far no fleas/ticks/or heartworm so does that count?


----------



## MAKSIM (Apr 9, 2010)

I used it with my previous dog (GSD/Lab/Husky mix). Never had any problems with it & could get him to take it like it was a treat.


----------



## cyndie (Jan 6, 2009)

I use it and have had no problems. I forgot for a few months a couple of years ago and max got roundworm.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Tora has been taking Sentinel since she was old enough, and she's now 12 years old. Never had any side effects, and she eats it like a treat. She did get a case of worms (sorry, don't remember which) when she was young, but Sentinel covered the vet expenses, and she recovered quickly.

Max has been on Sentinel since we adopted him last August, he shows no ill effects from it and also eats it like a treat. He's 4 years old.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. We are going to try it with ours.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

We use Sentinel...no flea problems and no HW problems. Everyonce in a while Anna may get a tick (only her, not Dunc) but it's weak and easy to remove. I've began supplementing with Bug Off garlic to help with ticks.


----------

